# advise



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

planning to make a lighting for my 5gl tank
any design you could share.

thanks dp


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

nano reef, freshwater, saltwater, planted??? Generally on a 5 gallon you don't see anything more than an incandescent bulb. If you want a little more light, maybe an under cabinet flourescent or LED pucks??


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

xr8dride said:


> nano reef, freshwater, saltwater, planted??? Generally on a 5 gallon *you don't see anything more than an incandescent bulb.* If you want a little more light, maybe an under cabinet flourescent or LED pucks??


I would not use an incandescent bulb over a 5g aquarium. Instead, I would recommend a CFL bulb instead.


----------

